

Put Things Off for iPhone - modernerd
http://putthingsoff.com
Put Things Off, the laid-back to-do list I built for iPhone, has been developed in my spare time for the last year.<p>The 'Web Tasks' backend is built on Google App Engine. I'm using Manic Messenger (http://www.manicnetworks.com/ ) as a proxy for the push notifications.<p>Would love to hear your thoughts if you have them.
======
modernerd
Put Things Off, the laid-back to-do list for iPhone, was built in my spare
time over the 9 months or so.

The 'web tasks' feature is backed by Google App Engine, and the push
notification system uses the C++ based Manic Messenger (
<http://www.manicnetworks.com/> ) as a proxy.

I've learned a lot building it and welcome your feedback if you'd like to
share it.

